# trim tex spray adhesive removal



## firehouse1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey guys I know Trim tex makes a cleaner to remove their adhesive from vinyl corner bead. I am unable to obtain any today without making a trip that takes an hour there and an hour back. I was wondering if anyone has discovered a comparable or better way to remove the adhesive overspray so i don’t have to lose two hours just for a can of cleaner. Thanks for any help you could provide


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

firehouse1 said:


> Hey guys I know Trim tex makes a cleaner to remove their adhesive from vinyl corner bead. I am unable to obtain any today without making a trip that takes an hour there and an hour back. I was wondering if anyone has discovered a comparable or better way to remove the adhesive overspray so i don’t have to lose two hours just for a can of cleaner. Thanks for any help you could provide


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/trim-tex-glue-4661

dap cleaner is what I use ....cleans the tip after every use and for fingers and off the outside of the beed 

Icerock drywall on facebook


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/trim-tex-glue-4661
> 
> dap cleaner is what I use ....cleans the tip after every use and for fingers and off the outside of the beed
> 
> Icerock drywall on facebook


this works as well


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

this is what I like dap:clap:


----------



## firehouse1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks guys. My closest supplier carries the Great stuff cleaner I know. I'm not sure if he has the DAP or not. I would like to try both though while I'm at it. Usually have no problem getting the trim tex cleaner but great to have some other go to products for times like this. I had tried a couple of the other off the counter cleaners on some scrap and they either did not touch the adhesive or began to melt the vinyl. Thanks again guys.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

firehouse1 said:


> Thanks guys. My closest supplier carries the Great stuff cleaner I know. I'm not sure if he has the DAP or not. I would like to try both though while I'm at it. Usually have no problem getting the trim tex cleaner but great to have some other go to products for times like this. I had tried a couple of the other off the counter cleaners on some scrap and they either did not touch the adhesive or began to melt the vinyl. Thanks again guys.


guys???


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I always have acetone, lacquer thinner and foam gun cleaner on hand. 

What did you get overspray on?


----------



## firehouse1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry Icerock I was looking at the replies on my phone and did not realize you made all the replies. So Thanks again for the tip. Big Shoe I have some acetone on hand I thought about trying it but was worried about the effects on the plastic. Some plastics don't react to well to distillate type thinners or cleaners. I know the trim tex cleaner is citrus based. But I'll try some acetone on some scrap. Overspray was on the front of the bead. Especially with the trim tex nozzle it always shoots through the holes on the mud wings and ends up in strings and globs on the bead face. Usually a quick wipe with the trimtex cleaner and clean as a whistle.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

http://drywalltalk.com/showthread.php?t=4873


----------



## Millar (Apr 19, 2013)

Left some adhesive on bullnose corners and I was kicking myself that I didn't take the time to clean it off . Got most of it sanded off eventually , I know better now.


----------

